# bear weather rest



## matt_gold (Apr 3, 2017)

Does anyone know where to pick up a Bear Weather rest, in Canada? Amazon.ca wants 25$ for one. Way too much. Lancaster and 3Rivers want something like 9$ Canadian, but around 20$ shipping, cause Canada.
Maybe a Canadian seller will put a few in an envelope for me and mail'em cheap.


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

Is there a specific reason you want that Bear rest as opposed to some other plastic stick-on rest? You can probably find a shop around that carries the Hoyt Hunter rest at least, which is pretty similar.

If you really can't find anything local, check out Alternative in the UK. Shipping is shockingly cheap on small orders.

https://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/0028437.2.5847115080016837389

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## matt_gold (Apr 3, 2017)

Well, my reason is that I like the rest a lot. It is not plasticy but rather very rubbery. It's soft material bends very easily to allow arrow clearance without affecting flight, and also resists wearing away. At the same time, the arm is quite thick, also resisting wear and tear. I'd go with the Hoyt Super rest, but I know that the arm is SOOO thin it does tend to wear away, regardless of a perfect tune. I'm open to suggestions, if there is another "rubbery" option out there...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Use the screw-in one that came with that bow you're shooting. Trim off the sideplate tab and screw it in all the way. As good as anything else in basic plastic. I got half a dozen spares from China for about $10, will last a lifetime.


----------

